# jesteś fajny



## RCC

Could someone translate in English (better in Italian!) this Polish phrase?


----------



## dn88

It can be translated in a variety of ways, I guess - the whole thing is dependent on the context. My try: "You are cute" ("you" singular masculine).


----------



## RCC

The context: A Polish girl told me that phrase, but, couldn't translate in Italian.


----------



## dn88

So she likes you I suppose.


----------



## RCC

I hope! Thank you very much


----------



## dn88

I don't think it has a precise Italian equivalent, it's somehow similar to "carino", but I cannot be sure. You're welcome.


----------



## Brian P

RCC said:


> Could someone translate in English (better in Italian!) this Polish phrase?


 
I think that the etymology of this word is from the German _Fein._ It is something like "sei simpatico" or, as dn88 says, "sei carino".

Spero che ti abbiamo aiutato.

Brian


----------



## Thomas1

Brian P said:


> I think that the etymology of this word is from the German _Fein._ It is something like "sei simpatico" or, as dn88 say, "sei carino".
> 
> Spero che ti abbiamo aiutato.
> 
> Brian


Yes, _fajny_ origintes fom German. 


Tom

EDIT: My dictionary corroborates it comes from German _fein._


----------



## elroy

Which is, of course, related to the English _fine_.


----------

